# Robot automatico



## ki_ke258 (Oct 13, 2007)

Bueno, pues soy nuevo en este foro, y estoy interesado en hacer el circuito de un robot que cada cierto tiempo avance solo, la verdad es que no tengo mucha experiencia haciendo circuitos, solo he hecho dos pero con ayuda de un profesor, me gustaria ver si ustedes me podrian ayudar con algun diagrama o sugerencia o algo

Gracias de antemano


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

> que cada cierto tiempo avance solo


 a que te referís con eso? que el avance sea en lapsos de tiempo? o que el robot sea autonomo y evite obstaculos?
Si es la segunda proposicion debes tener (creo yop) un poco mas de experiencia. no te desiluciones. existen circuitos con led IR y un par de transistores que son sencillos de hacer. saludos


----------



## ki_ke258 (Oct 13, 2007)

Afortunadamente es a la primera, que cada determinado tiempo avance una distancia de un metro aproximadamente.

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## mccloud82 (Oct 20, 2007)

Pues sin mucho averiguar, necesitarias , asi como algo rapido y mas o menos sencillo, escribir el codigo en un uC que te de un retardo del tiempo que necesitas y que cada vez que cumpla el ciclo, envies un pulso para el control de un motor a pasos, y con una etapa de potencia y calculo en cuanto a los grados que gire en cada paso el motor, puedas averiguar la distancia recorrida y asi le ordenas al motor a pasos con los pulos del uC cuanto girar y asi sussescivamente, creo que cantinflee mucho.


----------



## ki_ke258 (Oct 24, 2007)

Vale gracias, el problemas es que no tengo conocimientos muy elevados de electronica y no se que sea un uC   me podrias explicar más a detalle


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2007)

ki_ke258 dijo:
			
		

> Vale gracias, el problemas es que no tengo conocimientos muy elevados de electronica y no se que sea un uC   me podrias explicar más a detalle



¿ Y por que no empiezas con algo mas sencillo ?


uC = Microcontrolador


----------



## ki_ke258 (Oct 24, 2007)

Es que lo que pasa es que necesito hacerlo como proyecto para el instituto,  bueno básicamente el proyecto es un artefacto que riege las plantas solo, y por eso necesito algo que avance sólo cada cierto tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2007)

Correcto, se me ocurre lo siguiente, un temporizador astable de ciclo asimetrico.
En idioma terricola un oscilador de frecuencia fija que tenga un estado off largo y un estado on corto.

Durante el ciclo Off el "Vicho" estara detenido regando, durante el ciclo On el "Vicho" avanza un trecho a la nueva poscion de riego

Si esta es + o - tu idea comenta y vemos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 24, 2007)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construir-reloj-digital-cuenta-regresiva-8874/

Podrias basarte en algo asi para lo del tiempo.pero tendrias que resetear el tiempo que qieras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2007)

Lo que te puede orientar es esto, lee y comenta

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-temporizador-10352/


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hombre pues muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda, ya esta el proyecto, disculpen por no haberme comunicado antes, pero tenia problemas por el internet, muchisimas gracias


----------

